# Ent. parapieus ?



## sellfish (Oct 13, 2012)

I just got a group and theres nothing on google. Anyone have any info on these?
thanxs


----------



## sellfish (Oct 13, 2012)

Never mind. found the correct spelling. Enthochromis paropius


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

sellfish said:


> Never mind. found the correct spelling. *Enthochromis* paropius


Enterochromis

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=2638


----------

